# Feg 45acp



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I went a bit mad today and bought a gun without shooting it!
I asked the gun shop I bought my 686 from to let me know if they got a bargain/cheap 45ACP.:smt083
Well they did, so I've bought it. FEG? Looks like a Hi-power. Lots of good things on the web about them.
Only paid €99, I think thats about $140.:smt1099
I'll post pics when it arrives.
fusil


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds like a heck of a deal. I once owned a Feg Hi-Power and it was a very good weapon. Post some photos when you get it.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't feel bad Fusil, I just got a FEG GKK .45 without shooting it also. I traded a Witness P Compact .45 for it thru the mail. (legaly thru 01 dealers of course) I've had it 2 weeks and still haven't shot it. It feels nice though.

Don


----------

